# Tecumseh HM80 loose Governor Shaft?



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I was given an older Ariens snow blower because of it's erratic running engine. The engine is a Tecumseh HM80, (8hp). The problem with the erratic running engine seems to start with the governor shaft. When the engine is running the governor shaft has so much play in it, the throttle linkage on the butterfly shaft is bouncing off the idle stop screw. 
I have depleted my local resources, nobody can tell me if I have a worn bushing in the engine case or the hole in the case is worn? I need to know how to fix the play in the bushing.
Any help will be appreciated! 

Thanks,
Jerry...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

replace the sump cover, the bushing is cast into it from what i remember. good luck finding one


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not saying that the bushing is worn, but rather indicative to another issue that has been on going. It sounds as though this machine has been run at a partial fuel starvation mode. This may be an indication the the carb needs a thorough cleaning.


----------



## wheelhorseboy (May 30, 2014)

If there was wear in the governor shaft, you would notice oil leaking. There is usually a little in and out play on the governor shaft. Sounds like an issue with the carb, probably needs a good going through.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

wheelhorseboy said:


> If there was wear in the governor shaft, you would notice oil leaking. There is usually a little in and out play on the governor shaft. Sounds like an issue with the carb, probably needs a good going through.


There is some oil leakage around the governor shaft. The shaft sits vertically in the engine and it has quite a bit of side play at the shaft, When I physically jiggle the governor shaft from side to side the throttle linkage moves, this is without turning the shaft.
The engine runs perfectly at high speed but low speed is all over the place.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

JerryD - 

If you want to go the route of replacing the sump cover and the integral governor, I have one from a perfectly running HM80 that I took out of service because the rest of the block had too many broken screws. There's no damage to the sump cover. It's in my thread in the For Sale section. Check out the last picture.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowers-sale/57802-tecumseh-hm80-internal-parts-sale.html


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

How about a repower, if u paid nothing for the machine it might be well worth the 100$ to put a clone on it. Some get bent when they here this solution, but it will make your snowblower run, and being a snowblower forum I think that's what counts. Good luck, hope u find what you need.
Rob


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats what i would do, the parts from the tecumseh would pay for the predator anyways. easy swap considering you have an hm80 which has the cast aluminum base instead of the thin stamped base. really for you its just a pulley swap, throttle cable swap(optional), and unbolting the old engine. 15-20 minute job max


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

43128 said:


> thats what i would do, the parts from the tecumseh would pay for the predator anyways. easy swap considering you have an hm80 which has the cast aluminum base instead of the thin stamped base. really for you its just a pulley swap, throttle cable swap(optional), and unbolting the old engine. 15-20 minute job max


I'm a fan of restoring and using the old equipment...I cut my grass with a 1957 Swisher Ride King (original Tecumseh engine), My yard tractor is a 1964 Cub Cadet (original 8hp Kohler), my snowblower is a 1971 Toro 832 with the original Briggs.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i enjoy original engines and have never gotten rid of a good running engine, in fact im still running old smokey the 5hp briggs that burns a ton of oil on one of my walk behind leaf blowers because it still runs fine otherwise. the thing is with your engine the manufacturer went out of business almost 7 years ago, nos block parts are almost non existent now, and even if you did find parts they would be overpriced. those toros are awesome machines by the way, i have a 71 726 with a briggs model 17(dont quote me on it), runs better then a brand new big box machine and will throw anything you can feed it. never clogged on me once last season(that was the first season i had it)


----------

